# Purpose for the 2 USB Ports on the Bolt



## primaryforce (Oct 15, 2015)

I read the responses for a similar thread on the Roamio but there doesn't seem to be much use for these 2 USB 2.0 ports on the Bolt. It would be great if they would at least allow you to plug in a memory stick or USB drive to play videos.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Tuning adapters use them. I've also used mine as a source of power for USB powered devices. Since the TiVo is always on it works better then the ones on the TV which lose power when it's turned off.


----------



## enriquejones (Jan 4, 2016)

Not to beat a dead horse, but have any other uses for the USB ports surfaced; such as plugging in a USB keyboard.

(it really is a shame that the one thing people use USB most for [thumb drives], was completely ignored)


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

enriquejones said:


> Not to beat a dead horse, but have any other uses for the USB ports surfaced; such as plugging in a USB keyboard.
> 
> (it really is a shame that the one thing people use USB most for [thumb drives], was completely ignored)


I think USB key boards were tested to work back in the Premiere days - but memory is a little foggy so maybe not.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yeah I'm pretty sure USB keyboard do work. Although if you want a keyboard you're better off just getting a Slide Pro remote or using one of the apps.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Interesting results I just tested a wireless Logitech key board and I could type in the search box in my TiVo HD & Premiere (HDUI), but it did not work on my Bolt or Roamio.


----------

